# Gold Lettering on 1978 Python?



## mastersmech1 (May 28, 2009)

I am looking for a Python and have come across a 1978 Model that has gold lettering. The regular letting and horse design are done in gold. It is tastefully done and looks original, but I don't think Colt did this. The rep at Colt said it was likely done by an owner somewhere along the way. Does anyone have any experience with this?

Thanks


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

The gold inlay was a popular modification a while back. It won't affect anything and can be removed, so I wouldn't let it keep me from buying a gun that I liked otherwise. 

I like the look of gold on blue and would view that mod as a plus. :smt023


----------



## mastersmech1 (May 28, 2009)

kev74 said:


> The gold inlay was a popular modification a while back. It won't affect anything and can be removed, so I wouldn't let it keep me from buying a gun that I liked otherwise.
> 
> I like the look of gold on blue and would view that mod as a plus. :smt023


Thanks for the input. The price is right. I'm thinking I'll pull the trigger tomorrow...


----------

